# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Cấp nhanh visa đi Trung Quốc ---Dịch vụ cấp visa nhanh nhất Việt Nam

## greencanal31

*VISA ĐI TRUNG QUỐC*



*Làm visa Trung Quốc giá rẻ, khẩn thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh chóng.*
 *Hồ sơ làm visa Trung Quốc gồm :*
 1.Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày

2.Ảnh 4*6* 1 chiếc mới chụp.

3.Chứng minh thư photo.

4.Thông tin về gia đình, vợ, con, địa chỉ cơ quan, số điện thoại đương sự.

*Phí làm visa Trung quốc  :* 
 1. Loại 3 Tháng 1 lần : 75 USD.
 2. Loại 3 Tháng 2 lần : 110 USD
 3.Loại 6 Tháng nhiều lần : 225 USD.
 4.Loại 1 Năm nhiều lần : Liên hệ lại VP.

  Thời gian làm 4 ngày (không tính thứ 7 và chủ nhật). Nếu quý khách  có nhu cầu làm khẩn trong ngày vui lòng liên hệ lại văn phòng để có giá  ưu đãi nhất .
  Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn làm visa đi các nước như : visa trung quốc, visa mỹ,visa cuba ,visa myanmar, visa brazil, visa bangladesh, visa anh, visa ba lan, visa australia, visa canada, visa dubai, visa macau,visa italia. Cung cấp các dịch vụ làm hộ chiếu nhanh, làm thẻ tạm trú ...

 Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*

 Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
 Hotonline : *0917163993 gặp Mr Quân*

 Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------


## thanhvannt90

*Chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa Cho Khách Việt Nam và Nước Ngoài.*

  Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm và am hiểu luật địa phương của các nước.
  Nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu đi lại xuất nhập cảnh các nước của quý khách ngày càng tốt hơn. Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa đi tất cả các nước và vùng lãnh thổ trên toàn thế giới.
  Chúng tôi nhận làm tất cả các loại visa nhập cảnh các nước với mọi mục đích chuyến đi. Căn cứ theo từng yêu cầu cụ thể sẽ mang đến cho quý khách dịch vụ tốt và chu đáo nhất.
  Đối với những chuyến đi qua nhiều nước, quý khách phải chuẩn bị hồ sơ tương ứng cho từng nước. Tuy nhiên, trong những chuyến đi nhất định nếu có phát sinh xuất nhập cảnh thêm một quốc gia nào đó, quý khách nên chuẩn bị sẵn hồ sơ căn cứ theo yêu của sứ quán nước đó.
  Trong trường hợp khẩn cấp quý khách liên hệ lại với chúng tôi để được cung cấp dịch vụ nhanh nhất.

* Hiện tại chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ visa xuất cảnh sau :*
 - Visa du lịch các nước.
-  Visa đi công tác các nước.
- Visa du học các nước.
- Visa thăm thân.
- Các loại visa đặc biệt khác.
   Để được cung cấp những dịch vụ một cách nhanh nhất và tốt nhất, mời quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí.

Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
Hotonline : *0904 386 229* Hoặc *01266 200 333*
Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------

